# Virtual Pumpkin updated



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have updated one of our micro-sites. I have added content that is VERY Halloween oriented (you have been warned). Check out Virtual Pumpkin and make sure to carve the pumpkin.

(You may have seen this before, but take another look)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

haha that was pretty cool. ima scare my mom with this


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha that's awesome .


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol made me jump


----------

